# Silver hen roller



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

This photo shows a silver bar hen with white beard and flights. It's not a great picture. Her mate is in the back, a blue check pied or baldhead. You should be able to see the difference between silver bar and brown bar as this bird has blacker bars and a more bluish chest. The browns tend to fade to tan in the shiny chest feathers but so do duns.

Bill


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Bill, 


Now...not knowing right terms, I would have called the Pigeon in the front a regular 'Blue Bar'.


"Silver"...


Is Light Grey an expression then, of 'Silver' in these regards?


Not all of this seems readily intuitive..!


Lol...



BUT, looking at Pigeons in here as I write, I am starting to 'see' what could be called 'Silver', where, previously I would have seen "light Grey", or, pale Grey refracting toward "White"...


Interesting...!



Phil
l v


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Phil*

Silver is just the dilute version of blue bar. The bird behind her is blue, check and is normal intensity or non dilute. He is quite a bit darker than she is and not just because he is checker, which only makes for more black pigment. His blue areas are also darker. He is darker than some blue checks and could have another modifying gene that makes him so. I won't know for sure until I see young birds from him and what they show.

I agree that the genetic colors don't always seem to make sense and maybe better terms could have been chosen in some cases. The experts who laid all of this out for us had to settle on something and until someone decides on renaming them all, we have what we have.

Once you get over thinking about things like "that doesn't look red or yellow or silver or brown to me" and the color that it stands for comes to mind when you hear the color or term, it starts to make more sense or at least it will be familiar. We just have to get over the fact that it doesn't seem right.

If you get into genetics and combine a bunch of genes and come up with something new, you could give it your own name. Wouldn't that be fun?

Bill


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

And what a handsome bird she is! Though I wonder, does she ever feel the need to shave that beard? 

She is a beauty.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I don't think her hubby would stand for it*



Garye said:


> And what a handsome bird she is! Though I wonder, does she ever feel the need to shave that beard?
> 
> She is a beauty.


He seems to like the beard.

Bill


----------

